# Rory MacDonald workout routine? He's really strong



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody had an idea of Rory MacDonald's workout rountine? I ask because he is really strong. Stronger than most males in their late 20's, and he's only 23. He seems to overpower almost everybody, not just with technique, but with physical strength. 

What is this specimen's secret? Is he lifting weights? Kettlebells? Or hardcore bodyweight stuff?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In before 'Rory is taking steroids'.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

^Let me do the honors...

First I'd recommend some stanozolol and throw some HGH in there. If you wanna get rid of the backne cortisol is just the thing.

:thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

In before 'Rory is taking steroids and you know it!'.


P.S. To the OP, it´s perfectly normal to be stronger in the early 20's than in the late 20's if you work out since a young age.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Paging Dr. ROFLCopter....


:troll:


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

AmdM said:


> In before 'Rory is taking steroids and you know it!'.
> 
> 
> P.S. To the OP, it´s perfectly normal to be stronger in the early 20's than in the late 20's if you work out since a young age.


Are you saying that because Rory's been working out since he was young (something we don't actually know) it's normal for him to be that strong at his age? I would imagine your strength peaks by your mid 30's. Guys who are 27 or so are really strong compared to when they are younger, I think.

Rory's super strong, I just want to know if he works out with weights or if it's purely bodyweight and stuff.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Proud German said:


> Are you saying that because Rory's been working out since he was young (something we don't actually know) it's normal for him to be that strong at his age? I would imagine your strength peaks by your mid 30's. Guys who are 27 or so are really strong compared to when they are younger, I think.
> 
> Rory's super strong, I just want to know if he works out with weights or if it's purely bodyweight and stuff.


You pretty much have to use weights to get that strong. But yea the steroids don't hurt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rory was weak as **** when he was a lightweight.

They didn't call him "The Waterboy" for no reason.

I knew dudes in my HS that were stronger than this dude in HS and they certainly aren't specimens like he is. And they play football in college.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I would say Rory looking strong is due to him training *smarter not harder* with some of the best in the business at cultivating wrestling strength.

GSP and Rory manhandle ppl and look really strong because they have the best training methods for developing that type of strength. Anyone could develop the strength GSP and Rory have if they only knew how.

Developing that kind of strength isn't as easy as doing squats or running a lot. You're using different muscle groups. If a person took the time to study human anatomy and recognized which muscle groups were most important in successfully executing a takedown. Then, experimented to figure out how to best target and develop those muscle groups to their full potential -- they could probably enjoy a big advantage over others who aren't willing to go to those lengths.

I think at some point GSP and his trainers may well have done exactly that. That's the reason why GSP's legs are so massive in comparison to everyone else's and its also the reason why GSP and Rory have such dominant wrestling and top game.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Trix said:


> I would say Rory looking strong is due to him training *smarter not harder* with some of the best in the business at cultivating wrestling strength.
> 
> GSP and Rory manhandle ppl and look really strong because they have the best training methods for developing that type of strength. Anyone could develop the strength GSP and Rory have if they only knew how.
> 
> ...


Bingo! They train very differently from most. It's all functional strength, cross fit, and gymnastics. From what I know gymnasts are p4p the strongest; arms, shoulders, abs, core, back, quads, calves, etc. Body builders are more powerful, but we all know it doesn't quite translate to real striking power ala Super Mario. I do believe Overeem is one of the few exceptions because he trained in kickboxing and has the techniques. When he ballooned he just became "The Specimen." Roids along won't get you that...you still has to work hella hard in the gym to maintain it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

And its not that rare for a young 20 year old male to be freakish strong, just look at the NFL and the rookies that come in every year. Especially the RBs and DEs...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The only reason I even look at Rory threads is to see what Roflcopter is going to say.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

> Developing that kind of strength isn't as easy as doing squats or running a lot. You're using different muscle groups. If a person took the time to study human anatomy and recognized which muscle groups were most important in successfully executing a takedown. Then, experimented to figure out how to best target and develop those muscle groups to their full potential -- they could probably enjoy a big advantage over others who aren't willing to go to those lengths.


Are you saying that they are doing unconventional exercises? Bodyweight or kettlebells or both? The type of functional strength you get can only really come from bodyweight and kettlebells is what my friend told me. 

I mean, what do you consider to be 'functional training'? You talk a big game but you haven't given me my workout routine that Rory does.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Proud German said:


> You talk a big game but you haven't given me my workout routine that Rory does.


If he has a specific workout routine that gives him a considerable edge over his opponents, then there is a reason why random fans in the internet won't be able to tell you what exactly they do. That reason is called "a secret".


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

Rory is old man strong


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> And its not that rare for a young 20 year old male to be freakish strong, just look at the NFL and the rookies that come in every year. Especially the RBs and DEs...


And approximately zero percent of those athletes were doughy 160lbers well into adulthood.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> And approximately zero percent of those athletes were doughy 160lbers well into adulthood.


I was 145 when I graduated high school at age 18. Now at 26 I'm 200. I must be on roids :confused05:

From now on, I am convinced A. Silva and Aldo are on roids. Have any of them ever done VADA testing? They're obviously guilty.

I am personally thankful for fighters like Rory paving the way to clean up the sport. One day he'll be looked back upon as one of the first few who let the tests do the talking. We should all owe Rory a debt of gratitude for his strong stance on anti-steroids and hope one day the fishy fighters like Anderson and Aldo step up and take the tests.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Are you saying that they are doing unconventional exercises? Bodyweight or kettlebells or both? The type of functional strength you get can only really come from bodyweight and kettlebells is what my friend told me.
> 
> I mean, what do you consider to be 'functional training'? You talk a big game but you haven't given me my workout routine that Rory does.


I don't know, is this unconventional?- :confused02:








Roflcopter said:


> And approximately zero percent of those athletes were doughy 160lbers well into adulthood.


IIRC, Rory turned pro _as a lightweight_ at 16.

He didn't move up to 170 until he was something like 17-18.

I don't know that his extreme size and weight gain occurred as a result of steroids... Maybe it happened because he was still growing?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Trix said:


> IIRC, Rory turned pro _as a lightweight_ at 16.
> 
> He didn't move up to 170 until he was something like 17-18.
> 
> *I don't know that his extreme size and weight gain occurred as a result of steroids... Maybe it happened because he was still growing?*


The HELL you say? :confused02:

People don't grow between 18-23, especially if training with one of the best camps in the world. They simply gain a couple pounds because young athletes in growing bodies are very limited to the amount of size they can gain.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> The HELL you say? :confused02:
> 
> People don't grow between 18-23, especially if training with one of the best camps in the world. They simply gain a couple pounds because young athletes in growing bodies are very limited to the amount of size they can gain.



I used to think that too.

That if a person lifted weights from a young age it would stunt their growth.

As far as I know, its a myth and its been busted.

Not the best source, but best I could find:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightTraining/Weightlifting/YouthMisconceptions.html


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Trix said:


> I don't know, is this unconventional?- :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really odd way of spelling "20".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That's a really odd way of spelling "20".


Oh, my bad. Pics of Rory's back acne, which you claimed were *evidence* of horsemeat were taken when he was 17-18? 

If that's not it, I can't explain where I got the 17-18 number from...

Its not easy keeping track of Rory x Roflcopter romance.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Wikipedia or sherdog are great for fight records,

Rory moved to 170, 2.5 months before his 20th birthday, approximately 8 months later he made his Ufc debut against the Mike Guymon


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks the video, Trix. 

Rolfcopter, whats your problem with Trix and Rory? Are you jealous or something? Rory's out there training like a spartan and you excuse him of atrocities. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He really isn't all that strong

Everyone he has faced barring Condit have been favorable match ups to him but even then, Condit still has terrible TDD

Pyle has never been that great against wrestlers.

Che Mills is a British striker

Mike Guymon is well......Mike Guymon

He suplexed Nate in the third round but was still unable to keep Nate down and Guida already tossed Diaz through the air with a single leg. now obviously Nate has improved his strength along with his wrestling since then but it still isn't some incredible feat. not to mention Stun Gun already smothered him(before gassing of course) three months prior to his fight with Rory

Rory has some skills and certainly isn't weak but he doesn't have brutish strength.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Wrong Incognito, he IS that strong. Throwing around 6ft fighters light Nate Diaz shows amazing strength. It wasn't just the grappling, but the strikes and the way he hit Diaz, Pyle and Condit. You could feel the impact of the strikes that only a strongman can inflict. I felt like it was me being hit with a baseball bat just watching those fights on 1080i. 

This Mills person may be a british striker but he is very strong defensive wrestling game, and is 5 years older than Rory and MacDonald made him look like a little girl. Do not imply that all the people Rory has beaten have had either weak strength or weak wrestling because that is not true. Look at Mills last fight, he was doing to the person what Rory did to him. 

I think those pull ups Trix posted is what makes Rory so strong. His legs are super strong too, but I think that's from kettlebell swings and kettlebell single deadlifts. Nobody except GSP can beat Rory, I don't believe it


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Proud German said:


> Wrong Incognito, he IS that strong. Throwing around 6ft fighters light Nate Diaz shows amazing strength. It wasn't just the grappling, but the strikes and the way he hit Diaz, Pyle and Condit. You could feel the impact of the strikes that only a strongman can inflict. I felt like it was me being hit with a baseball bat just watching those fights on 1080i.
> 
> This Mills person may be a british striker but he is very strong defensive wrestling game, and is 5 years older than Rory and MacDonald made him look like a little girl. Do not imply that all the people Rory has beaten have had either weak strength or weak wrestling because that is not true. Look at Mills last fight, he was doing to the person what Rory did to him.
> 
> I think those pull ups Trix posted is what makes Rory so strong. His legs are super strong too, but I think that's from kettlebell swings and kettlebell single deadlifts. Nobody except GSP can beat Rory, I don't believe it


...except Carlos Condit?


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

HexRei said:


> ...except Carlos Condit?


Hex, I don't mean to be disrespectful (because i know that I am on your 'WANTED TO BAN' list) but I genuinely don't believe he lost to Carlos Condit. He lost the third and final round, yes, but anybody with any superior sense would know that it was a silly stoppage. Rory was covering up, and the referee stop the fight with THREE seconds to go in the entire fight. Ridiculous. The ref just biased towards Condit, I think it was Mario Yamaski and he is half Mexican I believe. Rory would have won the fight based on the first two rounds had Yamaski not refereed.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Proud German said:


> Hex, I don't mean to be disrespectful (because i know that I am on your 'WANTED TO BAN' list) but I genuinely don't believe he lost to Carlos Condit. He lost the third and final round, yes, but anybody with any superior sense would know that it was a silly stoppage. Rory was covering up, and the referee stop the fight with THREE seconds to go in the entire fight. Ridiculous. The ref just biased towards Condit, I think it was Mario Yamaski and he is half Mexican I believe. Rory would have won the fight based on the first two rounds had Yamaski not refereed.


This post is just full of awesome.

Keep it right up.

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Proud German said:


> Hex, I don't mean to be disrespectful (because i know that I am on your 'WANTED TO BAN' list) but I genuinely don't believe he lost to Carlos Condit. He lost the third and final round, yes, but anybody with any superior sense would know that it was a silly stoppage. Rory was covering up, and the referee stop the fight with THREE seconds to go in the entire fight. Ridiculous. The ref just biased towards Condit, I think it was Mario Yamaski and he is half Mexican I believe. Rory would have won the fight based on the first two rounds had Yamaski not refereed.


I don't quite know what being Mexican has to do with anything....

Second, you might wanna go re-watch it because Carlos put it on him in that third round, I do agree the exact moment it was stopped wasn't ideal but it should have been stopped earlier, Carlos clearly took a 10-8 round and he absolutely without question beat Rory's ass in that last round. I don't get how people say Rory would have won a decision, Rory's face was a complete mess from getting battered by Carlos.

And finally....










I'm pretty sure that's NOT Mario Yamasaki...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So Rory is a dude on roids who got screwed by Yamasaki the half mexican that was biased to a guy named Carlos in a fight he didn't even referee.

Nice thread. Continue.

P.s


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Proud German said:


> Hex, I don't mean to be disrespectful (because i know that I am on your 'WANTED TO BAN' list) but I genuinely don't believe he lost to Carlos Condit. He lost the third and final round, yes, but anybody with any superior sense would know that it was a silly stoppage. Rory was covering up, and the referee stop the fight with THREE seconds to go in the entire fight. Ridiculous. The ref just biased towards Condit, I think it was Mario Yamaski and he is half Mexican I believe. Rory would have won the fight based on the first two rounds had Yamaski not refereed.


Oooh, race baiting. Shocking coming from you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

That fight NEVER should have been stopped and Rory should have gotten the decision win. This isnt even arguable by MMA standards since Rory was intelligently protecting himself. 

That said it had absolutely nothing to do with race but instead it was just a sht ref.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> That fight NEVER should have been stopped and Rory should have gotten the decision win. This isnt even arguable by MMA standards since Rory was intelligently protecting himself.
> 
> That said it had absolutely nothing to do with race but instead it was just a sht ref.


Rory wouldn't have won regardless, it would have been a draw unless some moron was judging, Condit clearly did enough to earn a 10-8.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rory wouldn't have won regardless, it would have been a draw unless some moron was judging, Condit clearly did enough to earn a 10-8.


Do you not watch MMA or something??? "Unless a moron was judging it"
Judges are morons and rarely throw out 10-8 rounds so there is a good chance they would have just gone with the safe route and went 10-9. I dont think i would have argued a 10-8 or 10-9.

I just watched this fight again like 2 days ago.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, doesn't really matter. What's done is done. 

I'd be much more interested in a Rory vs. Carlos matchup today *because* of their previous encounter. Rory was able to come within inches of winning a fight against Condit then... imagine what he could do now. But then also take into account Condit's progression. Rory vs. Carlos II would be a damn good fight, and I'm hoping they'll book it after Macdonald stomps Penn.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Do you not watch MMA or something??? "Unless a moron was judging it"
> Judges are morons and rarely throw out 10-8 rounds so there is a good chance they would have just gone with the safe route and went 10-9. I dont think i would have argued a 10-8 or 10-9.
> 
> I just watched this fight again like 2 days ago.


Rory got his face pounded in for the last round, bad enough to a point where it had to be stopped. It was far worse than something like Mighty Mouse/McCall 1 where the third round of that was scored a 10-8.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rory got his face pounded in for the last round, bad enough to a point where it had to be stopped. It was far worse than something like Mighty Mouse/McCall 1 where the third round of that was scored a 10-8.


Rory got beat up but not in a single point in the fight did he stop intelligently defending himself.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

K R Y said:


> So Rory is a dude on roids who got screwed by Yamasaki the half mexican that was biased to a guy named Carlos in a fight he didn't even referee.
> 
> Nice thread. Continue.
> 
> P.s


Thanks so much for that video! Can't believe I never saw that fight before


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

K R Y said:


> So Rory is a dude on roids who got screwed by Yamasaki the half mexican that was biased to a guy named Carlos in a fight he didn't even referee.
> 
> Nice thread. Continue.
> 
> P.s


Perhaps I got confused. It seems I misremembered the fight and thought Yamaski was the ref. I apologise for my ignorance. I still believe the fight should not have been stopped with only a few seconds to go, though. Carlos only started winning halfway through the 3rd, too, so it was not a 10/8 as you call it. 



> Oooh, race baiting. Shocking coming from you.


I am not sure what you are implying, but I said nothing disrespectful about anybody's race. All I did was mention that there could be some cultural bias towards Carlos Condit had Mario Yamaski refereed the fight, that is all. Clearly I was wrong as KRY pointed out there was a different ref. I don't want to get into any race related discussions because I feel you are too sensitive on the matter and you are clearly looking for an excuse to ban me. 

Lets just talk MMA, my friends.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Except Mario is Brazillian. 

If you don't want to get into race related discussions, please stop making comments like that and bringing race into things constantly. 

Lets just talk MMA, my friends.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Just watched the Condit v MacDonald fight and I don't think it was a bad stop. The ref stopped at the ten second mark and Rory looks on another planet when he gets up. Ten more seconds and Condit could have dropped 3 - 5 more good shots. Not ideal, but the ref is not there to watch the clock, they are there for fighter safety. Condit would have lost the decision but he won the fight.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Except Mario is Brazillian.
> 
> If you don't want to get into race related discussions, please stop making comments like that and bringing race into things constantly.
> 
> Lets just talk MMA, my friends.



Whatever you say, KRY. You're just copying what I said. Now lets move on. I'm over it, now you should be.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Proud German said:


> Whatever you say, KRY. You're just copying what I said. Now lets move on. I'm over it, now you should be.


No, he made a suggestion. One you'd do well to follow.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

...........


Anyway....my friends, who do you believe will win between Rory and BJ Penn? I think BJ Penn is going to get killed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lets take that particular discussion to the official Macdonald vs Penn thread:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/107238-official-rory-macdonald-vs-b-j-penn-thread.html

This thread is done!


----------

